# Friday night futsal



## focomoso (Nov 30, 2018)

My son has really been enjoying the Friday night pickup games at UrbanFutsal, but once a month, they only let adults play (like tonight). Does anyone know of another place that has good youth games on Fridays?


----------



## Technician72 (Nov 30, 2018)

focomoso said:


> My son has really been enjoying the Friday night pickup games at UrbanFutsal, but once a month, they only let adults play (like tonight). Does anyone know of another place that has good youth games on Fridays?


"Goals" Soccer Centers sprinkled throughout SoCal has drop in sessions and leagues throughout the year. Coach Chile does some quality pick up games at the Pomona location

Pomona
Rancho Cucamonga
South Gate

I believe there was supposed to be a Covina location opened this year as well.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Nov 30, 2018)

Sports Academy in Thousand Oaks


----------



## Mr. Mac (Nov 30, 2018)

Futsal Club 
27711 Diaz Rd, Temecula, CA 92590


----------



## jrcaesar (Nov 30, 2018)

*Urban Soccer 5 Center *
*12000 Firestone Blvd 
Norwalk, CA 90650*
http://www.us5center.com/


----------



## forksnbolts (Nov 30, 2018)

Technician72 said:


> "Goals" Soccer Centers sprinkled throughout SoCal has drop in sessions and leagues throughout the year. Coach Chile does some quality pick up games at the Pomona location
> 
> Pomona
> Rancho Cucamonga
> ...


They are supposed to be popping up everywhere it seems. Covina, Cerritos, and other locations as well. They are owned by Manchester City, not that it matters, but it is nice to have good finances to back them up.


----------



## MA0812 (Nov 30, 2018)

Outbreak Soccer Center

http://www.outbreaksoccercenters.com/huntington-beach-home/


----------



## MA0812 (Nov 30, 2018)

Deft Touch Soccer

https://defttouchindoorsoccer.com/


----------



## Projustice (Dec 1, 2018)

Futsal Club in Temecula is amazing, all skill levels, the advance players group is very skilled group of coed boys and girls, amazing talent, and the vibe is very friendly and fun, most Fridays you will get at least 3 or 4 (20min games), for 10 dollars. 

I suggest your first session you should buy a Temecula Futsal Club dry fit shirt (20.00) or you can borrow a loaner shirt for free, but if you plan an returning to play again it might be good idea to just buy a shirt, cuz the loaner shirts although they wash them being the last group of the night they might not be the freshest shirt to wear. 

Honestly if your and elite player this is totally worth the drive out and because its the last session and they often run over and you get 2 hours of playing time,

(09-07 birth year ) Youngers / Beginners play early @ 6PM

Intermediate Players ages (06-04 birth year) play @ 7:30 PM

Elite players (Mostly DA/ECNL players - very competitive) 
(05 -00 birth year) play @ 9pm to 11 pm

Futsal Club
27711 Diaz Rd, Temecula, CA 92590
https://www.futsal-club.com/pickup_games.html


----------



## Projustice (Dec 1, 2018)

https://www.futsal-club.com/pickups_schedule.html


----------



## R2564952 (Dec 2, 2018)

Try juke indoor or chili’s ballers only, he number is 562745-7339 he can take your kid to Spain


----------



## 66 GTO (Dec 24, 2018)

Just Soccer in Corona,
I take my 05 and games get really competitive at 9p


----------



## Mr. Mac (Dec 24, 2018)

66 GTO said:


> Just Soccer in Corona,
> I take my 05 and games get really competitive at 9p


No offense, but the quality of competition is pretty low there other than a few strong boys..and because it’s only one court it’s not unusual to see 7v7 or worse. That coupled with the building being either freezing or crazy hot in the summer, and it’s a hard pass on that facility. The one toilet is pretty gross too. Lol


----------



## 66 GTO (Dec 24, 2018)

Mr. Mac said:


> No offense, but the quality of competition is pretty low there other than a few strong boys..and because it’s only one court it’s not unusual to see 7v7 or worse. That coupled with the building being either freezing or crazy hot in the summer, and it’s a hard pass on that facility. The one toilet is pretty gross too. Lol


the post is about futsal and not which has the best toilets....
Dont know what age group is your player. Mine range from 5yr-13 yr and that is why I said the 9p has quality players some from HS and college players and Club coaches and if the player is good enough to hang then they will have a good time like my 13yr old
9p-1130p for $7 and the games at that time 5v5 are good quality


----------



## socalkdg (Dec 25, 2018)

66 GTO said:


> Just Soccer in Corona,
> I take my 05 and games get really competitive at 9p


We train there Monday nights.  Right off of McKinley near 91 & 15.

Just Soccer
210 Dupont Street
Corona, CA 92879

They have added a 2nd court.


----------



## toucan (Jan 4, 2019)

I would like to see a sound futsal league in the SFV.  Haven't seen one yet.


----------



## ChrisD (Jan 4, 2019)

We just trained at a location in Santa Ana and I saw a banner --any idea about this place  https://www.ocfutsalleague.com/home,  I went on they're site and they run a few pick up games in OC thru the app "Meet UP"  and they HAD a winter league but ...........i don't think its happened.


----------



## Soccermom21 (Jan 5, 2019)

Is there any drop in or weekend Futsal in San Diego? I have a player who is feeling burned out by his coach, would love to keep his foot on a ball and have fun.


----------



## BananaKick (Jan 7, 2019)

Soccermom21 said:


> Is there any drop in or weekend Futsal in San Diego? I have a player who is feeling burned out by his coach, would love to keep his foot on a ball and have fun.


I will look around and get you some information soon....I think some pick-ups should be starting up soon.


----------



## Soccermom21 (Jan 8, 2019)

BananaKick said:


> I will look around and get you some information soon....I think some pick-ups should be starting up soon.


Thank you!


----------



## MerseysideOC (Jan 10, 2019)

ChrisD said:


> We just trained at a location in Santa Ana and I saw a banner --any idea about this place  https://www.ocfutsalleague.com/home,  I went on they're site and they run a few pick up games in OC thru the app "Meet UP"  and they HAD a winter league but ...........i don't think its happened.


Eddie Castaneda runs the OC Futsal group. They train Wednesday nights from 5-7pm at Momentous Sports in Irvine. I believe it's $25 for the 2 hour session. OC Futsal, based on their website, also runs pick-up "street soccer" games down in Laguna Niguel/Aliso Viejo on Sundays.


----------

